# Aristo Craft Pacific 4-6-2 - [looking for replacement gears]



## Heavy_56 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello everyone-
Other than buying the replacement plastic gears from Aristocraft does anyone know of a metal gearing solution? Any help as always is appreciated.






Thanks,
chris


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this the old or the new style Pacific? 

The current gearboxes (modular), or the really old stuff? 

Greg


----------



## Heavy_56 (Dec 27, 2007)

It is circa 1994...


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I do not know these gear boxes, but metal gears are not always the be all and end all, it can create other issues. I think the rule is the driven gear is to be a 'softer' material. 

Alan


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can find the newer brick for the unit I'd install it as I doubt AC carries the older gears for this loco. Takes a little mods to make the new brick work but it has been done. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It would really help to identify the loco. The year you bought it in is no conclusive indication of the year it was built... 

Does it have a box under the smokebox that opens to add smoke fluid? 

Are there wires to the pilot and trailing trucks to pick up power? 

If so, then it is the old style, and you should consider swapping the motor block as RJ said. 

Greg


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Simple way you can tell old vs new is plastic side rods are old version, metal side rods are new version.


Jethro


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, you are making it too easy! 

hahahahaha 

Greg


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Aristo-Craft have the helical gears for the vintage Pacific at $2.70 each. Go to their web site and type 21400-177 in the search box and the part and price will pop up.

I am currently restoring an old Pacific and was able to obtain all the parts I needed, except the sliding cab windows which I will probably be able to make.


----------



## Heavy_56 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. I bought the loco used it is The Milwaukee Road paint scheme. The aristo part instruction manual # is ART 21400-01. The rev number is REV. 080194. I'll take a few picts of the parts I'm asking about tonight and post if that helps... 
Thanks, 
Chris


----------

